# I'm in Vegas - Video Added 12/06



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Brought my locomotive out to Vegas to take part in - and run at - an event at the Nevada Southern Railroad Museum.  Eureka is hare and I got to take a cab ride in her...
 








 








 








 
Mark Johnson came out yesterday and today - great to see him!!!
 








 








 
Got some good runs on my locomotive too.  This was her first time in full sunchine with the new cab...
 








 








 








 
More photos and some cool videos later.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: I'm in Vegas*

What a Great Locomotive to ready see how it was built. Real Nice to see it fired up and running on a cool (cold) day.























Phil just pulling out for the 1st time today and making his 1st run.










*And Here comes Casey (Dwight) pulling out of the Steam Bay.*
*What beautiful Locomotive he has built.*









Thanks has to go to Dwight and Steve Davis .... 
Looks like I better make more space in the Garage. 
Ride on here I come.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I'm in Vegas*

This is SICK!!! You guys are having WAY too much fun. Dang I wish I was there.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I'm in Vegas*

Bob Sorenson came out yesterday too with his son Andy. Always a pleasure to see Bob. Unfortunately, I was running most of the time he was there and we didn't get too much of a chance to talk. Looking forward to chatting with you when you pop into Jesse's shop Bob! Apologies if I seemed distracted. I'm still awfully new at this whole thing and can get a bit overwhelmed at times.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I'm in Vegas*

Looks like a lot of fun! Rember what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I'm in Vegas*

Envy, envy, envy......









That's super, Dwight. Sure glad Mark was able to get out there as well...









Sure does look cold, but the that doesn't appear to have affected the fun.... Great images by both of you....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I'm in Vegas*

VERY COOL Dwight.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I'm in Vegas*

Neat pix Dwight, bet you had fun.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I'm in Vegas*

Nice Steamer Dwight. Great pics too.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I'm in Vegas*

That's Fantatic.. Like most has said... wish we were there to.. Keep posting... 
Ok Greg.. Slow up loading to Utah.. Out in the boom docks here and transmit by pony exp. on simmit button.. lol.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: I'm in Vegas*

You can say that again, and again, and again...


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

*RE: I'm in Vegas*

I saw the Eureka today, what a sweet sweet engine. More beautiful in person than in pictures. Runs smooth and quiet. I saw the 1.5" scale steamer from afar, looks great too.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

*RE: I'm in Vegas*

Dang Dwinght you and Marty are trying your best to get me started in a ride on scale, 
just seeing all the fun you two are having is weighting heavy on a desire to get started. 
Of course always wanting a ride on dosen't help either. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: I'm in Vegas*

Here's a video made up of clips I took last Saturday. Includes a cab ride from my locomotive around part of the new FNS Live Steamers track and a cab ride in Eureka.



Started working on the new handrail stanchions yesterday afternoon. Got the bypass hoses all straightened out.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Your getting good when you can run your locomotive and shot video at the same time.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 06 Dec 2011 06:54 AM 








What Stan said!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Dwight. A pleasure to watch the CP in action. 

Pictures and videos don't do Dwight's CP any justice. You have to see it in person. He's done a fantastic job.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks gents. 
She's a strong puller. Right out of the steaming bay lead is the beginning of a fairly long 1.5% minimum grade - you can see it in the video right at the beginning when I'm starting out and can hear the exhaust deepen when I go to full forward on the Johnson Bar. Jesse was running her and started from a dead stop at the base of that grade pulling the train you can see behind the green Pacific in the photos Mark posted on this thread. There's five of those steel log cars each weighing 100+ lbs, plus the riding car which weighs another 75-100 lbs, plus Jesse's skinny little ass weighing another 175-185 lbs - that's 750 lbs total minimum from a standing start at the base of a 1.5% minimum grade. It was a struggle but that little 4-4-0 made it on her own power! The Little Engine That Could!!









Looks like I'm pulling out early - probably early tomorrow morning. Changed my mind on some stuff I was going to do to the loco, and to do what I now want to do I need my own shop and the CNC. Besides, I can save some money on two less nights in the motel room, get over Tehachapi before it snows and I get stuck, save money on the girl that's coming over twice a day to help Cathy with Chula's meds, and get back to where it's warmer and to my own frakkin' bed.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

On a related but different note, Dan Markoff is building an 1880's combine to pull behind Eureka. It's currently at the Railroad Museum where we were running Saturday and Sunday so I snapped some photos. Good prototype references for how things were actually made.

































































































































Here's how Eureka is trucked in - the tender arrives on a separate flatbed trailer...




























The front portion of the trailer with the hitch on it comes off, a bridge rail is set up, and a winch on the rear of the trailer lowers Eureka down the resulting incline and onto the rails...




























A close-up of Eureka's main rod bearings and wedges...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you all had a blast out there Dwight. Your loco is looking great. The bug has bit. Looks like Mark is right on top of the action. Later RJD


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Dwight, It looks like youi had an absolute blast. You deserve it for the great work you have done on your loco. Thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------

